# What camera??



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Gonna get a new camera this week, i dont really wanna spend more than £150 was thinking something from kodak etc really wanting something to take good quilty day to day pics etc with video feature and sound, any ideas??


----------



## Jonsen (Aug 12, 2007)

Got a pentax optio a30 for Xmas. Great camera.

10MP, DivX recording, shake reduction etc etc - £140 online.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Panasonic lumix


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000PH5IWI/30000230-21/?m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

and enough change for a high speed card


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

shane_ctr said:


> Gonna get a new camera this week, i dont really wanna spend more than £150 was thinking something from kodak etc really wanting something to take good quilty day to day pics etc with video feature and sound, any ideas??





Grizzle said:


> Panasonic lumix


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=52871

Always worth having a wee look to see if the same question has been asked and answered already.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-path=10492&pq-locale=en_GB&_requestid=13829

I have just took a look at this any people know if its any good


----------



## Bazza155 (Aug 30, 2007)

Panasonic Lumix or Fujifilm range, can't go far wrong.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

My other half has a Panny Lumix FZ18


----------



## Lee gsi (Aug 19, 2007)

Look on www.pixmania.co.uk for good prices too.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

shane_ctr said:


> http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-path=10492&pq-locale=en_GB&_requestid=13829
> 
> I have just took a look at this any people know if its any good


There are a couple of reviews here
http://www.cameratown.com/cameras/detail_page_sql.cfm?ProductID=8900748&cid=7
which suggest there are better performing cameras for similar money but I doubt very much it's a bad camera.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/544476/art/fuji/finepix-s5700.html

can't beat that for the money. The missus has one and its a cracking camera. You can get a package with bag, batteries & charger, and sd card for under £140


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

bought this yesterday. hope i made the right choice!
http://www.play.com/Electronics/Ele...B-K-7-0-Megapixel-Digital-Camera/Product.html


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

detailer of panama said:


> bought this yesterday. hope i made the right choice!
> http://www.play.com/Electronics/Ele...B-K-7-0-Megapixel-Digital-Camera/Product.html


You did  :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

detailer of panama said:


> bought this yesterday. hope i made the right choice!
> http://www.play.com/Electronics/Ele...B-K-7-0-Megapixel-Digital-Camera/Product.html


Depends - do you plan on doing much photography where you'll need a long zoom lens?
If not, then I'd have went with the TZ3 or FX55, or put the extra in the LX2 if the size was something to take into account.


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

double thread alert!:lol:


----------

